# Dog Kennels in Lisbon



## AidanMcK

Anyone know any good dog kennels in Lisbon - preferable handy for Lisbon airport if possible. Thanks...


----------



## siobhanwf

I will ask a t the rescue Aidan. But the only one that i know would be near Setubal.


----------



## AidanMcK

Setubal is an option as its on the way more or less from us to the airport. There doesn't seem to be any at all over this part of the country (Evora).


----------



## siobhanwf

*Evora*

Évora – Hotel Canino D'Alem Machede, tel: 93 312 28 63.


----------



## siobhanwf

*Lisbon*

Gatil do Instituto Veterinário do Parque Rua Castilho, 61 – C/V Esq. Lisboa T: 21 286 06 63


----------



## AidanMcK

> Évora – Hotel Canino D'Alem Machede


'
Nice thanks - I couldn't find any before. They'll take her no problem for 8 euros a night which is perfect. I think they even have a swimming pool for dogs!


----------



## AidanMcK

Ok those guys seemed pretty good. Hard to know really. Dog was a bit freaked out but seemed healthy and happy enough - smelt a bit more than normal - could be the stress I guess. We paid two euros extra a night for an infra-red heater they put in the kennel. But all seemed ok - just impossible to know 100% how things were.


----------



## siobhanwf

Thanks for the feedback aidan


----------

